# 9mm Carbine For Coyotes



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

I've been looking at some 9mm carbines and wondered if they'd be a good coyote rifle out to 100 yards. Comments please. :sniper:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Why not?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sure, but why the 9mm? :S


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

weasle414 said:


> Sure, but why the 9mm? :S


 I got a good deal on a Hi-Point 995 carbine.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I wouldn't use past 150 cause the drop :sniper:


----------

